
Facebook anticipates an FTC privacy fine of up to $5B - nickcw
https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/facebook-takes-3b-charge-ftc-investigation-1q-62608671
======
mtmail
300 comments on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19742270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19742270)

